# Estação Meteorológica Parque da Cidade Porto



## manchester (4 Abr 2011 às 19:21)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Boa tarde ,

Não sei se alguem aqui do forum já colocou a questão, mas na passada sexta feira fui até ao Parque da Cidade do Porto e encontrei junto ao estacionamento de carros do lado da Circunvalação esta estação.
Sabem se está operacional? Para onde são enviados os dados?

Obrigado


----------



## manchester (5 Abr 2011 às 01:06)

Coloquei este tópico no local errado...gostaria de pedir aos administradores para mudarem para instrumentos meteorológicos.

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------

